# Accommodation problems in Maadi



## Gail Storm (Jun 2, 2011)

Myself and my partner have been in our current flat for some years now, but in the last two years our landlady has bumped our rent up every few months and we are now paying double the amount we paid when we moved in. She has very rarely done any maintenance and has provided very little in the way of furnishings or fittings whilst we have been living here. I have decorated the flat through myself at our own cost and fitted new A/C units and even a new toilet as she was not interested in making any improvements herself. Last year we managed to negotiate one annual rent rise instead of the increases she had been making every few months. We also provided her with a list of all the upgrades made to the flat and asked her to bear this in mind when raising our rent but this has had no effect on her whatsoever, and she is extremely rude to us if we object to rent figures she has in mind, remarking if we don't like it we can move. She hasn't provided us with a legal contract for renting the flat despite requesting one many times and it is our belief that she hasn't declared any income from the property to the tax office. We don't particularly want to move as we like the location of our flat but feel that unless we agree to pay whatever rent she asks for we will be evicted from the premises in September.

We are not sure whether the recent revolution has had any impact on rental prices. I would think that there is now a surplus of rental property in Maadi due to many expats leaving when all the troubles started and wondered if this had affected the market price?
We now have a lot of our own furnishings and have also been contemplating looking for unfurnished accommodation in the Maadi area. 
If anybody has any information about unfurnished accommodation in Maadi or could put us on to someone who does know would they please get in touch.
Thank you


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

We had problems with accommodation when we arrived in Cairo just about 3 months ago.

Eventually, we found our apartment by using dubizzle, and through there we found a reliable agent, who we would recommend.

Not sure how to send private messages on here, particularly as I don't think we are allowed to post contact names and numbers etc


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Gail Storm said:


> Myself and my partner have been in our current flat for some years now, but in the last two years our landlady has bumped our rent up every few months and we are now paying double the amount we paid when we moved in. She has very rarely done any maintenance and has provided very little in the way of furnishings or fittings whilst we have been living here. I have decorated the flat through myself at our own cost and fitted new A/C units and even a new toilet as she was not interested in making any improvements herself. Last year we managed to negotiate one annual rent rise instead of the increases she had been making every few months. We also provided her with a list of all the upgrades made to the flat and asked her to bear this in mind when raising our rent but this has had no effect on her whatsoever, and she is extremely rude to us if we object to rent figures she has in mind, remarking if we don't like it we can move. She hasn't provided us with a legal contract for renting the flat despite requesting one many times and it is our belief that she hasn't declared any income from the property to the tax office. We don't particularly want to move as we like the location of our flat but feel that unless we agree to pay whatever rent she asks for we will be evicted from the premises in September.
> 
> We are not sure whether the recent revolution has had any impact on rental prices. I would think that there is now a surplus of rental property in Maadi due to many expats leaving when all the troubles started and wondered if this had affected the market price?
> We now have a lot of our own furnishings and have also been contemplating looking for unfurnished accommodation in the Maadi area.
> ...


From what I can see rent prices have gone down to 2009 values! It's hard to find good landlords but with some luck and good advise you will be able to sort out a new flat at a better value.... my advise ....change asap!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh dear you have been had, I would tell you to move, your landlady knows what you have done and what you will put up with and she is not going to change. I hope you kept the old aircon units to put back in when you move.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yikes, that doesn't sound good. Check out Coldwell banker office in Maadi, they are reputable and will make sure the contracts are legit. We just renewed the contract on our apartment and the landlord didn't even bother asking for a rental increase. There are many empty apartments, no shortage of supply. Even with Coldwell banker, one should be able to negotiate the rent (around 20-30%). It really depends on how bad the landlord of the apartment wants to rent it out.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

JohnJ24 said:


> Not sure how to send private messages on here, particularly as I don't think we are allowed to post contact names and numbers etc


Once the original poster has posted 5 times, you can click on their name and you will be able to send a private message


----------

